
The Things That Mathematics Cannot Explain - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/however-mathematics/the-things-that-mathematics-cannot-explain-a9e5ab3ae96a
======
ktpsns
Clickbait title which only refers to two psychological phenomenal in the
introduction and then is just about the golden ratio and geometric
constructions -- something explained in the language of mathematics.

